# Wiz pics U.K



## wizpics (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all I am new to the forum, just letting you all know about my Facebook page www.facebook.com/wizpics 

I'm an amateur trying to cut my teeth into the pro ranks. I'm from the U.K, looking for other photographers to help with inspiration and comments.

Many thanks,
Dean Williams.


----------



## EONOnly (Jul 28, 2013)

wizpics said:


> Hi all I am new to the forum, just letting you all know about my Facebook page www.facebook.com/wizpics1
> 
> I'm an amateur trying to cut my teeth into the pro ranks. I'm from the U.K, looking for other photographers to help with inspiration and comments.
> 
> ...



Link's not working. I believe you've incidentally added "1" at the end of it.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome to TPF Dean!  I fixed the  broken link in your OP and had a look at your facebook page.  What I see is a lot of effort, but also a very common mistake; that is:  Trying to get too artistic before you have a firm grasp of the basics.  Spend some time and effort getting exposure and composition nailed, and as you do that, you will probably develop your own style naturally rather than trying to force yourself somewhere.


----------

